# So much for NJ Snow



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks like we're getting the shaft once again. I'm so glad I bought this plow last year. :crying: I got to use it once last year. I actually put it on yesterday and I think I jinxed us. O well, at least it will be in excellent shape when I decide to get rid of the truck and plow setup.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Yep, it has been a horrible Winter 
Looks like we do get the shaft once again


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

where are you guys in nj im in bergen, northeast nj, they still say we may get some, im debating leaving school(UMass) to come home and plow....you think its worth it?


----------



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

Central Jersey here. Monmouth County. It may be worth it up where u're from, but who knows for sure. I guess it all depends when it starts and what path it decides to take. Looks like we're going to get a sloppy mix which sux.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

what`s new ? we always get the shaft god i just love this state :realmad:

Special Weather Statement
SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
418 PM EST MON FEB 12 2007

DEZ001-MDZ008-012-NJZ008>010-012>019-PAZ067>071-131100-
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-KENT MD-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-
WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-
NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-DELAWARE-
PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...ELKTON...CHESTERTOWN...
MORRISTOWN...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...
SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...
CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...WEST CHESTER...
NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...MEDIA
418 PM EST MON FEB 12 2007

...A SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM TO IMPACT THE REGION FROM TUESDAY INTO
WEDNESDAY...

LOW PRESSURE DEVELOPING OVER THE SOUTHERN GREAT PLAINS ON MONDAY
AFTERNOON IS FORECAST TO TRACK INTO THE TENNESSEE RIVER VALLEY BY
LATE TUESDAY. THAT LOW IS EXPECTED TO WEAKEN ON TUESDAY NIGHT AS
ANOTHER AREA OF LOW PRESSURE DEVELOPS NEAR THE EASTERN SEABOARD AND
ULTIMATELY PASSES TO THE EAST OF DELAWARE AND NEW JERSEY ON
WEDNESDAY.

THE COMPLEX SYSTEM WILL BRING A WINTRY MIX OF PRECIPITATION TO
SOUTHEASTERN PENNSYLVANIA, THE UPPER DELMARVA, AND CENTRAL AND
SOUTHWESTERN NEW JERSEY FROM TUESDAY INTO WEDNESDAY.

THE PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN AS LIGHT SNOW ON TUESDAY,
MAINLY IN THE AFTERNOON. UP TO AN INCH OF SNOW MAY ACCUMULATE BY
THE END OF TUESDAY EVENING'S COMMUTE.

ON TUESDAY NIGHT, THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO MIX WITH SLEET AND
FREEZING RAIN. THERE WILL LIKELY BE AN ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATION
ALONG WITH SOME ICING. THE SNOW AND ICE WILL MAKE FOR DANGEROUS
TRAVEL CONDITIONS. DEPENDING ON THE TRACK OF THE STORM AND THE
TIMING OF THE CHANGE FROM SNOW AND SLEET TO FREEZING RAIN, LOCATIONS
IN SOUTHEASTERN PENNSYLVANIA, THE UPPER DELMARVA, AND CENTRAL AND
SOUTHWESTERN NEW JERSEY COULD EXPERIENCE A SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATION
OF ICE.

TEMPERATURES ARE EXPECTED TO RISE ABOVE THE FREEZING MARK AROUND OR
SOMEWHAT AFTER DAYBREAK WEDNESDAY. SOME LOCATIONS, ESPECIALLY NORTH
AND WEST OF A NEW BRUNSWICK TO PHILADELPHIA TO WILMINGTON LINE, MAY
EXPERIENCE A DANGEROUS WEDNESDAY MORNING COMMUTE. MOREOVER,
ADDITIONAL HEAVY RAIN IS POSSIBLE ON WEDNESDAY, AND THE COMBINATION
OF MELTED SNOW AND ICE AND HEAVY RAIN ALONG WITH A FROZEN GROUND MAY
CAUSE FLOODING CONCERNS.

FINALLY, MINOR TIDAL FLOODING MAY BE A PROBLEM ALONG THE NORTHERN
NEW JERSEY COASTLINE, RARITAN BAY, ADJACENT BACK BAYS AND THE
TIDAL DELAWARE LATE WEDNESDAY MORNING INTO WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON,
AND BLOWOUT TIDES MAY BE A PROBLEM ON THURSDAY.

PLEASE PAY SPECIAL ATTENTION TO UPDATED WEATHER FORECASTS AND
STATEMENTS OVER THE COMING DAYS FOR THE LATEST INFORMATION. THE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILL CONTINUE TO CLOSELY MONITOR THE
SITUATION.

AS THE STORM MOVES UP OVER CANADA'S MARITIME PROVINCES ON WEDNESDAY
NIGHT AND THURSDAY, IT IS EXPECTED TO PULL MORE ARCTIC AIR DOWN INTO
OUR REGION FOR THE END OF THE WEEK. ANY SLUSH OR STANDING WATER ON
ROADS AND WALKWAYS WILL FREEZE QUICKLY


----------



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

Ridiculous is all I can say right now. This decent storm we were supposed to get turned into freezing rain and that's all. O well maybe next year...If I still own this truck by then.
:angry:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

We're forecast to get 6-10" by tomorrow evening here in Northern, NJ! ...about time! Looks like I may also be doing some salting, as we're also supposed to have ice here...payup I just got the call from my school...it's cancelled for tomorrow!:bluebounc Finally we may get some real snow in my part of NJ!


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

Got a dusting in lower Bergen County and it changed over to freezing rain already :realmad: .


----------



## bones (Feb 7, 2007)

I live in south jersey strait across the river from philly airport and we did not get what them #$% %$#@ ^%$#*$% @^^*&(#$ said we would but we did get a few inches of power them ice.I was able to plow for awhile and make a few bucks. I worked for 21 hours plowing all kinds of places. Was nice and easy if you got to it before anyone drove on it. After that i had to do the same place 2 sometimes 3 times to get it cleared.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

dont know bout yall but I had at least 5 inches in holmdel NJ and 1.5" of slush in Shrewsbery. I dont see this event as a bad one at all. 24 hrs and Im home and prob will be out int he morning salting


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

MnM;371631 said:


> dont know bout yall but I had at least 5 inches in holmdel NJ and 1.5" of slush in Shrewsbery. I dont see this event as a bad one at all. 24 hrs and Im home and prob will be out int he morning salting


yep same here i put in close to 24 hours as well


----------

